# Linden tree honey ?



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anyone had linden tree honey, I think its also called bass tree. A friend of mine has a few of them, they grow fast, are covered with little 5 pedal yellow flowers and thousands of my bees are on them. She thought they were a popular nector source in sweden.

There are lots of starts under the tree and alot more sprout each year, I might plant a few around here.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Basswood. The honey is very light in color, if not white. A somewhat distinct flavor. Mint like.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I had read it was almost water white. I might plant about 100 of them and see how they do, the only downfall I can see is they bloom about the same time as our blackberry , I've got lots of blackberries but depending on the weather, the may lead or lag.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Interestingly enough,,,,,I noticed bees all over some trees in the parking lot at Walmart, back in May(got me to putting out swarm catcher boxes) I got curious to day and snitched a leaf. They are Linden(Basswood trees):applause:
All the business landscaping in the area uses them. There are alot and all with in half mile maybe. I'm thinking it would be worth while to put some hives close by next year. 
Think it will work? 
BTW 20 trees at Walmart,,,another 20 at the Safeway complex,,,,and maybe another 15 across the street at Bob Evans.

Thanks
Rick SoMd


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Sure wouldn't hurt, It would be interesting to compare how much a hive could gather from say a 100ft tree compaired to flat growing plants. The lady i'm going to get my trees from keeps it sprayed clean under her trees but dozens of starts sprout every year. 

A hundred trees would change the taste of the honey around my house but I have several out yards that would still be mostly berry.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

I've seen the same around here with the trees beeing all over in industrial areas, but there is no where to place hives


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm confident Walmart,safeway,outback etc etc. will not let me put hives on there property. I'm looking into some of the private businesses that are out of the way, but in forage distance. Also,,,there are several churches close by. I believe you have an "In" with honey being in the Bible. Industrial area might be easier than downtown which is what I'm looking at. Another angle is the public awareness of the decline of the Honeybee. I have friends that want me to put a hive on their property because they want to help me help the bees. 
Anyway,,,I'll find place.

Rick SoMd


----------

